# Reddish Crypt willisii lucens



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen this plant get reddish around the edges of the leaves when grown submersed? I notice that a lot of mine in my 120 gallon tank are growing dark green leaves with reddish edges. Lighting is around 30 PAR (Marineland Aquatic Plant LED) and substrate is MTS capped with quartz sand.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi! Yes, mine have similar color, green with some red/dark "spots".


----------

